
Being Poor - ecopoesis
http://whatever.scalzi.com/2005/09/03/being-poor/
======
goodmachine
No, this is not off-topic. You have just read an article on how you have to
hack every system connected to money just to maintain continuity (let alone
dignity). Did you miss those?

------
Rockdtben
"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic"

Does anyone feel that this might be stretching it?

~~~
intopieces
>Does anyone feel that this might be stretching it?

After that thread a few days ago where everyone here thought that "62% of
Americans Have Less than $1000 in savings" meant that 62% of Americans
voluntarily forgo a savings account in favor of more lucrative investing
techniques, no, I don't think this is stretching it. I think it's an
enlightening and necessary reminder.

~~~
mbfg
agreed. it's amazing how clueless having money makes you.

------
i336_
Wow, this hits home big-time. I definitely fit into this category.

It's sad this doesn't have more upvotes :(

------
monkywren
This is why ad based revenue models and commoditising of hardware, enabled by
great, forward thinking companies like Google, are so important. It allows the
poor to at least have access to the "information age". Google is an incredible
force of good in the world. Thank you Google.

